# 6" x 2-1/2" (Tiger Stripe?) Maple Bowl



## TXMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

I bought this (tiger stripe?) Maple from woodcraft. It turned out to be just under 6" dia x 2-1/2" tall. This bowl shines like a kaleidoscope. I turned a tenon and it broke off sending the bowl bouncing across the floor. So I remounted it on the faceplate and turned a recess and re-trued the bowl which aslo removed a dent. Finished with multiple coats of Shine Juice. I have a video that shows how it shines and the bottom (for the guys into that kind of thing) but I don't know how to post a video here.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 4, 2019)

Nicely done. May be an easier way but I just create a Youtube video and then paste the link using the video “film roll”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 4, 2019)

I really like the shape. Excellent.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

Really cool Kevin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh man! That is nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 6, 2019)

Reminds me of figured wood that comes from a base of a tree (where the trunk starts to spread out). Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice bowl!
Like the shine juice, but find that it's not that durable a finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 7, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice bowl!
> Like the shine juice, but find that it's not that durable a finish.


What do you recommend that would be more durable?


----------



## David Hill (Sep 7, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> What do you recommend that would be more durable?



Kevin--- Not being a smart a**--the answer to that is "It depends"
I've made the shine juice or something very close to it. It does fine for display things. Lacquer is good for that too.
If it's something that is going to see use then the choices I use are either polyurethane or polycrylic. Want to try some waterlox, but haven't got there yet--has a longer drying/curing time. The only thing with poly is that it _does _yellow the wood some, so when I have a lighter wood have been using the polycrylic.
The exception to that is on rolling pins--for those I just use mineral oil.
Hope that helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2019)

Kevin, that's a pretty nice looking bowl and piece of wood. You did it justice. It looks pretty similar to some of the bowls I made when I first started turning........

If you haven't already uploaded your video to youtube, go ahead and do it. When the video is done uploading, you will get an email, plus a notice at youtube for the link. You can use that, or just go to youtube, click on your video, and copy the url or whatever that stuff is in the search bar. In your thread starter page, just paste your link. The video will be right in the thread. I'm not computer savvy at all, but inserting videos and pictures are real easy here. Other sites, it's an ordeal.

Now, I'm one of those guys that likes bottoms, only on turnings and women. So, show me your stuff........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice save! You did it justice after the mishap.  I've lost two bowls that flew off the lathe, one of Almond wood (the only chunk I had), and the other of Black Cherry. Both bowls broke in several places. Glad yours wasn't a catastrophic loss! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 7, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Kevin--- Not being a smart a**--the answer to that is "It depends"
> I've made the shine juice or something very close to it. It does fine for display things. Lacquer is good for that too.
> If it's something that is going to see use then the choices I use are either polyurethane or polycrylic. Want to try some waterlox, but haven't got there yet--has a longer drying/curing time. The only thing with poly is that it _does _yellow the wood some, so when I have a lighter wood have been using the polycrylic.
> The exception to that is on rolling pins--for those I just use mineral oil.
> Hope that helps.


Oh no! I am always looking to learn anything people are willing to share. I'll have to look these up and do some reading.


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 7, 2019)

Finally got the video uploaded.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks better on the video! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

